# FEMA style trailers??



## kickin-bass

Im looking to buy a FEMA trailer or FEMA style. I really would like to get one of the 38's with the slide if possible. There used to be a guy on 2cool that sold quite a few FEMAs. Does any of you fine 2Coolers know of any place that has FEMAs or any individual that may have one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## peckerwood

I saw several around Rockport last fall for sale.


----------



## huntnetime

Mainly see them on craigslist...seems they are in high demand these days based on asking prices for 10-11 year old travel trailers. Good luck with your search.


----------



## mohabp

*Fema Trailers*

There is an RV dealership at 59 and the beltway in SW Houston. Not sure of name. They probably have 100 Fema trailers on the lot.


----------



## peckerwood

Even taking a risk sounding like a smart arse,I just want you know FEMA trailers mostly are park models that means they don't have holding tanks or 12volt system,and maybe not propane.I have seem some the Govt. must have bought while in a bind that look like regular TT's,but majority are park models.My buddy bought one a couple years ago for his divorced daughter to live in.Gave 3,500.00 for it,used it a year and sold it for 3,500.00.Pretty nice trailer.


----------



## atexan

mohabp said:


> There is an RV dealership at 59 and the beltway in SW Houston. Not sure of name. They probably have 100 Fema trailers on the lot.


http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/


----------



## Bobby

I think he is talking about the one next door to PPL


----------



## wpeschel

Bobby said:


> I think he is talking about the one next door to PPL


Archer RV and everything I've ever seen in ther is overpriced JUNK.


----------



## BobBobber

*FEMA Beware*

FEMA trailers made lots of people sick from toxic fumes, etc. Reports a couple years after FEMA trailer scandals were scary. Getting incurably sick from lung problems or hopefully-not cancer is not something to mess with.

Also, many campgrounds have 10 year-old taboos and some of the more expensive RV parks will not allow FEMA trailers in the parks.

Buying a used RV is a long process if you want a good one. The large majority of RV trailers are built cheaply, so older ones, good ones, are rare indeed. Of course it depends a lot on how well the owners maintained them.

We have owned several RV trailers and motorhomes for at least 25 years, including the one we now fulltime in on Lake Conroe. Know what to look for and poke around in one for a few hours before leaving a deposit. Close it up and return the next day for the most important sniff test. Smell mold; leave and don't look back.


----------



## tec

I bought a FEMA trailer for my camp house 6 years ago. It has been very good for the purpose and price. Just remember they are built using cheap stuff designed for maybe a year or two use.


----------



## [email protected]

Be careful with archer rv i have had and have heard of several bad experiences with them


----------



## texasair

Bring a ladder with you to inspect the roof when you go shopping for used trailers.

It seems that the roofs are made with a vinyl membrane that does not last very long and is crazy expensive to replace.

Every FEMA trailer that we looked at was already leaking or about to leak.
Like the other poster said, do the smell test, also the poke it with your finger test. After looking at several stinky trailers we looked at a few that smelled OK but we found soft and rotted spots in numerous places.
Thats when I started bringing a ladder. One look at the roof from a ladder and you do not have to even go inside to sniff or poke. We finally gave up and never did buy one.

I had some knowledgeable folks tell me that the roofs are good for 4-6 years max if stored outside continually.

On a plain jane 30-32' trailer we were getting quotes of over $4,000 to have the roof redone with a new membrane.


----------



## 82dodge

I bought a 28' self contained FEMA 5.5 yrs ago as a camphouse on the ranch for $6K. It's been great. Everything still works. I did put a roof over it so as not to worry about leaks or hail damage.


----------



## mas360

texasair said:


> Bring a ladder with you to inspect the roof when you go shopping for used trailers.
> 
> It seems that the roofs are made with a vinyl membrane that does not last very long and is crazy expensive to replace.
> 
> Every FEMA trailer that we looked at was already leaking or about to leak.
> Like the other poster said, do the smell test, also the poke it with your finger test. After looking at several stinky trailers we looked at a few that smelled OK but we found soft and rotted spots in numerous places.
> Thats when I started bringing a ladder. One look at the roof from a ladder and you do not have to even go inside to sniff or poke. We finally gave up and never did buy one.
> 
> I had some knowledgeable folks tell me that the roofs are good for 4-6 years max if stored outside continually.
> 
> On a plain jane 30-32' trailer we were getting quotes of over $4,000 to have the roof redone with a new membrane.


You can re-surface the roof with Liquid Roof. The material cost is about $400 for a 30' trailer. It takes two persons to do one in one day. That includes the labor intensive preparation. Liquid roof would last six years if trailer is left outside full time.


----------



## BobBobber

mas360 said:


> You can re-surface the roof with Liquid Roof. The material cost is about $400 for a 30' trailer. It takes two persons to do one in one day. That includes the labor intensive preparation. Liquid roof would last six years if trailer is left outside full time.


You should remove all caulk first. Coat the roof and then re-caulk with Dicor. Removing caulk is labor intensive, especially if wrong caulk(s) were used previously.

However, as I mentioned in an earlier post, FEMA trailers were notorious for formaldehyde fumes. If you don't want to get sick or suffer potentially fatal afflictions, there are options other than FEMA trailers. Seriously, re-examine the toxic reports issued about the FEMA trailers.

Me, I'd only look for a cheaper trailer that was not a FEMA. Spring time is a good time to buy. Winter Texans often sell then. Plus, the old guys get sick or pass on. RV park bulletin boards are good places to look for deals.


----------



## LivingOurDream

*FEMA's not wanted*

I just wanted to put a word of caution about buying a FEMA. We are developing an RV park in Aransas Pass, TX and have stopped accepting FEMA's. The few FEMA's that had rented spaces only had problems. Plus the look of these trailers are ugly. Our goal for our park is to have space for families to enjoy their visit to the coastal bend area. Being that we love to fish, we are giving space for the fishing community to keep their boat at their sites. Everyone wants a great looking RV park at affordable rates. FEMA's just fall short of the standards.


----------

